# ibook g3 écran hs: besoin de formation hdd depuis pc



## G3finder (16 Mai 2010)

bonjour

j'ai un problème avec mon ibook g3
tout est ok  mais plus d'affichage :love:

j'ai un cable firewire que j'ai relié à mon pc fixe sous windows xp... impossible d'installer le matériel sous win xp

je souhaite juste formater le disque dur pas plus mais depuis mon pc

c'est un ibook g3 800mhz 

merci à vous de votre précieuse aide


----------



## tsss (16 Mai 2010)

Le mode target (que tu souhaites utiliser) ne fonctionne que d'un mac vers un autre mac, les deux possédant une connectique firewire !

Ne peux-tu pas connecter une écran externe sur ton pit'ibook ?


----------



## G3finder (16 Mai 2010)

salut,

malheureusement non car je n'ai pas le câble qui va bien !!!!

une autre solution


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mai 2010)

u connecte ton iBook à un autre mac, pour récuperer tes données si tu as. et acheter le cable qui va bien chez apple


*Note du modo :* ici, c'est "Classic Mac", pour les questions "matériel", on n'y parle que des Mac "pré-G3" (PowerBook "Kanga" excepté), il y a des forums dédiés aux powerMac G3/4/5 (un pour les portables et l'autre pour les machines de bureau). On déménage !


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2010)

Surtout ne formatte pas ton DD sur PC, il est incapable de le formatter Mac.

Et XP ne sait pas lire du HFS ... (le monde Windows n'est compatible qu'avec le monde Windows, le reste n'existe pas pour lui  )


----------



## Dudul Mac (18 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Et XP ne sait pas lire du HFS ... (le monde Windows n'est compatible qu'avec le monde Windows, le reste n'existe pas pour lui  )



Et encore !... Il n'y a de compatible que le nom.


----------

